# Brilliant but expensive table.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any budding 'chippies' out there looking for a project.?
My friend in Mexico is making one right now.






Ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow !! 

Watched vid to the end.... Fascinating watching it open and close.... Want one ;-)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No need for a table - we balance plates on our knees when eating


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Marvellous piece of engineering and carpentry working together.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Any budding 'chippies' out there looking for a project.?
> My friend in Mexico is making one right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Odd place to put a person hole though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh Kev.?

Ray.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Found myself hunting for the power lead!

Amazing bit of work!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Eh Kev.?
> 
> Ray.


> Look under the table Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yes. Maybe a service point. 
I fitted plugs in the floor of our conservatory but they never look right.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oh yes. Maybe a service point.
> I fitted plugs in the floor of our conservatory but they never look right.
> 
> Ray.


Bad design though by the builder.


----------

